# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Naš put

## bubekica

pozdrav svima!
nakon dugih razgovora odlucili smo i mi krenuti u ove vode. 
da utvrdim gradivo, streberski - zahtjev - sto treba sadrzavati? pise na adopta.hr da je dovoljna jedna recenica i podaci, kako ste vi pisali?
nosimo ili saljemo? zovemo czss prije ili?

----------


## MAMI 2

Draga samo da ti zaželim svu sreću i da što prije ostvarte svoj cilj.

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## Davina

Mnogo sreće na vašem putu i da vam bude što kraći  :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

bubekica, najbolje da pitaš u svojem Centru. Neki to ni ne traže, nego samo kod njih na njihovom obrascu napišeš tu jednu rečenicu i potpišeš.

----------


## Ginger

:Heart: 
Ljubim te i sretno!

----------


## žužy

Sretno *bubi*,  :Heart: !

----------


## bubekica

> bubekica, najbolje da pitaš u svojem Centru. Neki to ni ne traže, nego samo kod njih na njihovom obrascu napišeš tu jednu rečenicu i potpišeš.


Pri tome misli na maticni zagrebacki, buduci sam u zg?

Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

~~~~~~~~ za što manje papirologije i što brže da vas grle male ručice!  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Sretno bubek!

----------


## mare41

Draga, sretno

----------


## valiana

Sretno draga da te uskoro usreći mali princa kao nas! :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubek bas lijepo, sretno do neba!!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## M@tt

> pozdrav svima!
> nakon dugih razgovora odlucili smo i mi krenuti u ove vode. 
> da utvrdim gradivo, streberski - zahtjev - sto treba sadrzavati? pise na adopta.hr da je dovoljna jedna recenica i podaci, kako ste vi pisali?
> nosimo ili saljemo? zovemo czss prije ili?


Mi smo napisali par recenica samo, formalno tek tolko. I podatke. Onda smo odnijeli to u centar osobno. Ali najbolje da provjeris koja je praksa u "vasem" centru. 

I da, sretnooooooo...  :Smile:  da i vi pronadete svoju srecu cim prije.

----------


## Šiškica

bubekice sretno !!

----------


## Apsu

Puno srece vam zelim  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly_

bubekica, sretno.
za ovu molbu je dovoljna jedna, dvije rečenice. ona pokreće vašu obradu.
možeš pisati i malo više ako želiš, ali čuvaj riječi za onu drugu molbu koja će ići svim centrima  :Wink: 

javi kako ide

----------


## KrisZg

Bubekice sve sve najbolje i neka put do srecice bude sto laksi i bezbolniji!

----------


## rozalija

Sretno draga!!!!!!!!

----------


## mimi81

Moj prijedlog je da se prijavite u školicu za posvojitelje gdje ćete dobiti brdo dobrih savjeta. <što se tiče prvih koraka najbolje je otići u centar i pitati koju sve dokumentaciju trebate prikupiti, vjerujem da će vam pomoći.
Puno sreće i pišite kako napredujete!

----------


## željkica

Sretno draga!!!!!!!!

----------


## špelkica

Sretno Bubi!!!!!!!!!!!! Do neba!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Bubi pa kako sam ja ovo previdjela?! Sretno vam i na ovom putu!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kaae

I ja vidim tek sad. Sretno, bubekice!

----------


## Mury

Draga, puno, puno sreće vam želim!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  !!!

----------


## sejla

Draga, za malu srećicu čim, čim prije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

Bubi, javi nam jeste štogod krenuli i kako napredujete... Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

sir, yes sir  :Laughing: 
predali smo zahtjev za obradu prije skoro mjesec dana, jos cekamo da se jave. navodno su zahtjev poslali u krivu podruznicu na obradu, sad je to ispravljeno pa se nadamo da ce uskoro krenuti obrada.

----------


## saraya

bubekice želim vam puno sreće od srca!!!!!

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Čim prije da stigne mališan  :Smile:

----------


## sonči

Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

evo da se malo javim nakon pola godine.
obradu smo prosli potpuno bezbolno, cak bih rekla i jako ugodno. nakon obrade upisali smo skolicu za posvojitelje udruge "na drugi nacin" koju smo isto u medjuvremenu zavrsili.
upali smo doduse taman u cijelu pricu na promjenu zakona, tako da je neko vrijeme bilo dosta upitnika iznad glave i nama i njima u centru, ali sve smo nekako rijesili. upisani smo u registar, molbe su poslane na vecinu centara (nismo slali na krajnji jug), potvrda o skolici je u djepu.
sad cekamo, strpljivo. nekoliko centara nas je vec zvalo, za stariju djecu, ali su nam naglasili da smo im u top izboru ako bude bebuska  :Heart:

----------


## ninik

želim vam svu sreću i da te što prije zagrle malene ručice  :Heart:

----------


## lulu-mama

Sretno bubi!  Nadam se da ce vam stici mirisni smotuljak kojim god putem  :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

Zelim vam svu srecu svijeta  :Heart:

----------


## Nera

Sretno!

----------


## DeDada

Stvarno ste im se svidjeli  :Very Happy:  Želim vam što manje čekanja!

----------


## Lambi

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

Bili ste vrijedni  :Very Happy:  sretno dalje!

----------


## bubekica

Kod nas nazalost nema nikakvih vijesti. Zovu nas rijetko i to iskljucivo za djecu stariju od 6 godina.
Sastavili smo novu molbu, poslat cemo je ovih dana, a ja se spremam iduci tjedan okupirat telefon.
Kad god mi se na ekranu mobitela pokaze nepoznat broj, ponadam se...

----------


## lulu-mama

> sad cekamo, strpljivo. nekoliko centara nas je vec zvalo, za stariju djecu, ali su nam naglasili da smo im u top izboru ako bude bebuska


Strpljivo. 
Ovo sto si prije napisala zaista zvuci super. Nadamo se najboljem mogucem ishodu! 
O starijem djetetu niste razmisljali?

----------


## bubekica

do 6 godina nam je granica, mislim da sto se toga tice nismo pretjerano izbirljivi obzirom da smo relativno mladi.
voljeli bismo djetetu dati barem godinu dana fore prije polaska u skolu...

----------


## sara38

Bubi sretno!

----------


## Ginger

Sretno draga  :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Bubi sreća je da vas zovu. Jednom će i za manje dijete. Mi dosad da nismo zvali ne bi nas nitko kontaktirao. Već mislim da nam molba nije u redu, a baš smo se potrudili  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Vec neko vrijeme pokusavam napisati ovaj post, ali uvijek nekako pune ruke, misli lete...
I evo sad suze krecu, osmijeh na licu, oko srca toplo, treperim i dalje...
Nasa sreca je s nama  :Smile:  
Uspjeli smo - roditelji smo 10mjesecne djevojcice. Puno se mazimo i igramo i u sedmom nebu smo.
Nekad nam je malo tesko svima skupa jer smo taman naucili one bitne stvari, a sad je sve nesto novo i drugacije. Pa se zato umjesto da papamo sve sto smo papali dosad, hranimo na bocicu.
I puno mazimo pritom, da nadoknadimo.
Ali zato dobro znamo kako se kaka i piski, kako se puzi i kako se dize na noge i pjeva.
Baby steps nam je misao vodilja  :Smile: 

Od srca svim cekalicama zelim ovakvu srecu sto prije!
I topli savjet - u molbu obavezno stavite najvedriju svoju fotku s naaaajvecim osmjehom  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

O kako mi je drago ovo procitati, presretna sam zbog vas, cestitam od srca na maloj princezici

----------


## Mojca

:Zaljubljen:  

Još jednom, čestitam, beskrajno sam sretna zbog vas!

----------


## DeDada

Čestitam od srca!

Poznato mi je ovo korak nazad, dva naprijed. Papajte na bočicu koliko god dugo trebalo. Moj skoro dvogodišnjak je tek pred 2 tjedna pojeo obrok koji nije bio u blenderu, a odonda su kašice out.

----------


## Ginger

draga bubek, suze su mi krenule kad sam cula
predivno, predivno, predivno!!
cestitam i uzivajte!

----------


## innu

Predivno, stvarno predivno, uživajte u svakom trenutku!  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Bubekice jako sam sretna zbog vas.
Cestiram vam od srca!

Pisi nam malo vise o svojoj ljepotici, kako napreduje.sve nas zanima.
Mazite se, pazite i ljubite.Vasa bebuska vas je docekala i vi nju.

----------


## Apsu

Aaaaaaa  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 
I jos jednom aaaa!!! 
Tako sam sretna, predivno, prekrasno, pogotovo zato sto imate malenu bebu! 
Ma  :Zaljubljen:  
Cestitam!

----------


## Davina

Prekrasno, čestitam od :Heart:  na malenoj princezi.

----------


## legal alien

Cestitkeeee! Uzivajte svo troje!  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

jako mi je drago za vas bubek uživajte :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ives000

Čestitam ti mila, od srca. Tako mi je drago zbog tebe. I sva sam se razdragala dok sam te čitala. Mazite se, i čuvajte se. Sad kreće najlijepše razdoblje života. ^^

----------


## Kaae

Ajme, bubekice, cestitam! Bas mi je drago zbog vas!


(Naletjela sam sad na post u Dohrani i skroz se zbunila pa sam morala krenuti u potragu..  :Smile:  )

----------


## zutaminuta

Svaka čast bubekica, prvo na odluci, i strpljenju s birokracijom. Sad uživajte s malim bebijem.  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

:Very Happy: 
Skoro pa mi je ova divna vijest promakla!!! 
Bubekica, čestitam od  :Heart: ! Tako mi je drago zbog vas!

----------


## coolerica

čestitke od srca!!

----------


## Sani1612

Čestitke na princezi  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Čestitam od srca!!!  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Cestitam i ovdje!

----------


## sejla

Bubekice draga, čestitaaam  :Zaljubljen:  uživajte sa svojom toliko željenom i čekanom anđelicom  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Predivno, predivno...! :Zaljubljen: 
Samo uživajte i mazite se, jako brzo odrastu...!

----------


## 123beba

jedva čekam neku forumsku kavu da nam vi dođete skupa  :Wink:  puse maloj ljepotici!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## čokolada

Ajme, pa ovo mi je promaklo! Čestitam od srca!   :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

Cestitke i od mene! Iskreno se veselim vasoj sreci  :Heart:

----------


## red pepper

Slulčajno naletjela ovdje...Vau...kako mala bebica..svaka čast! Čestitam od srca i želim vam uspješnu aklimatizaciju  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Čestitam ti i ovdje draga!  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

Draga čestitam vam!!  Ovo su stvarno prekrasne vjesti!! Rastopila sam se  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## s_iva

Bubekice, čestitam! Prekrasne vijesti!
Uživajte sa svojom srecicom!
Čekamo priču......

----------


## una99

:Klap:  čestitam  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  prekrasno

----------


## sara38

Draga Bubi presretna sam zbog tebe! Čestitke od srca, grlite se i mazite se!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

Prekrasno. Čestitke. Baš me veseli da je ovako beba posvojena, da ne traje milijun godina da se rješe papiri. Kod djece se svaki dan broji. Pusa sretnoj obitelji!

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Zuska

Čestitke!

----------


## Mury

Cestitke roditeljima na prekrasnoj curici  :Heart:

----------


## Katjuša

Bubekica cestitam od srca  :Heart: 
Prekrasno, uzivajte sad u svim carima  :Zaljubljen: 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## hrki

Draga, čestitam od srca  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ajme kako do sad nisam vidjela ovako krasnu vjest.
Čestitam od srca.

----------


## pak

Cestitam jos jednom  :Heart: !

----------


## žužy

bubi,čestitam i ljubim vas sve puno!  :Zaljubljen:   :mama:

----------


## antonija15

i ja se pridružujem čestitkama

----------


## Ajvi

Čestitke od srca i dobrodošlica maloj princezi!

----------


## mimi81

Draga čestitam Vam! Drago mi je da ste uspjeli. Mazite i pazite princezu  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Uživajte i mazite se sa svojom malom princezom. :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Moe

Ajme predivno! Cestitke! Sretno u životu malenoj i vama!

----------


## Snekica

Draga moja, i ovdje ti moram čestitati na predivnoj djevojčici! Vaš put je bio zaista trnovit ali brz, što je najvažnije za princezu! Jedva čekam da vas vidim!  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Pridruzujem se cestitkama!!

----------


## snupi

cestitam bubi!

----------


## piki

Draga bubekica čestitke od srca! Uživajte u svakom trenutku  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

I ja se pridruzujem čestitkama! Sretno! !!!

----------


## Konfuzija

O, koje lijepo iznenađenje! Čestitam od srca!  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## anabela1

Čestitam od srca. Uživajte!

----------


## mostarka86

Bubekice, čestitam od srca  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Hvala jos jednom na cestitkama  :Smile: 
Rekoh da se malo i ovdje javim, za one koji prate...

Mi jednom rjecju uzivamo. R. je zbilja jednostavna i nezahtjevna djevojcica s kojom nista nije tesko. Jedino sto zasad znamo da jaaaako ne voli je ciscenje nosica. 
Bilo nam je u pocetku malo tesko, pogotovo jer smo imali i smrtni slucaj, jos smo i muz i ja zakurili dan prije, ali sve je to nekako iza nas.

Puno pusa saljemo svima!

----------


## Snekica

Pratim te, pratim! Uz takvu djevojčicu svatko bi uživao, vjerujte mi! Vidjela sam ih, nezna se koja je slađa, mama ili kćer!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Apsu

:Heart: 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

:rastop:  :Heart: 

nadam se da cemo je vidjeti nagodinu u Setnji  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

Čestitam draga Bubek!!!!!
Napokon mama!

----------


## Vaki

Hjoj, malo sam na forumu pa mi je promaklo... Čestitam na bebici!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Majuška

ajme ajme ajme ------ mene ovdje nema neko vrijeme i onda naljećem na ovakve vijesti da mi srce hoće iskočiti ----- Bubi!!!!! mi imamo vršnjakinje, hej????!!!!   :grouphug: 
Suze su mi krenule

ČESTITAM na maloj šmizlici!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

Evo da se i mi malo javimo.
R je napunila 3 godine. Divna je djevojcica, odusevljava sve koji ju upoznaju. 
Prije par mjeseci je imala intenzivan period ispitivanja o sebi prije dolaska k nama, sada se to smirilo, mi ne forsiramo, spomenemo onako usputno. Velika joj je zelja posjetiti dom, ali pricekat cemo da jos malo poraste.
Veseli se braci koji samo sto nije stigao  :Smile:  Da, i s time nam se posrecilo.
Puse svima!

----------


## Optimist

:Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

:Heart:

----------


## Dulcinea

:Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

Prekrasno! ❤

----------


## Lili75

Ma jel to moguće dolazi još jedno djetešce ?!  :Heart:  nek vam je sa srećom, prekrasnoooo !!!

----------


## bubekica

> Ma jel to moguće dolazi još jedno djetešce ?!  nek vam je sa srećom, prekrasnoooo !!!


Daaaa, evo u nedjelju je termin  :Smile: 

Hvala cure. Ne mogu vam opisati nasu srecu!

----------


## željkica

Predivno!

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

> Daaaa, evo u nedjelju je termin 
> 
> Hvala cure. Ne mogu vam opisati nasu srecu!


Sjajno! Uživajte!

----------


## Lili75

pa ti si trudna nakon cijele muke s potpomognutom. Mislila sam da opet posvajate. Ma predivno, jako sam sretna zbog tebe *bubekice*  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

> pa ti si trudna nakon cijele muke s potpomognutom. Mislila sam da opet posvajate. Ma predivno, jako sam sretna zbog tebe *bubekice*


Iz potpomognute je trudnoca, ali prvi pokusaj nakon sto nam je dosla R  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Ma e to sam i mislila. To vam je R. sreću donijela  :Heart:  
Nek vam je sa srećom !!!

----------


## Jadranka

:Heart:

----------


## Inesz

> Daaaa, evo u nedjelju je termin 
> 
> Hvala cure. Ne mogu vam opisati nasu srecu!


Sretno draga  :Smile:

----------


## celeste

Sutra mislim na vas, a ako braco odluči da ne izlazi sutra, PUSA i SRETNO neki drugi dan.
Javi se čim budeš mogla

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Smile: !

----------


## jelena.O

Jesi rodila?

----------


## bubekica

Ne, cekamo jos.

----------


## rozalija

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Iskrene čestitke. :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

Sretno, bubek!

----------


## galicia

bubekica, od srca ti čestitam na R. i na braci! Došla sam na forum nakon par godina i prvo se tebe sjetila i išla te tražiti (sjećam te se najviše s odbrojavanja, uvijek po dobrom). Presretna sam što su vam se želje ostvarile i što ste velika obitelj. Ako je itko zaslužio, ti si. <3

----------

